# Gigabyte GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming 8 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 20, 2016)

Gigabyte's GTX 1070 XtremeGaming is the fastest GTX 1070 we have tested so far, running clocks of up to 2076 MHz. The triple-slot, triple-fan cooler also works extremely well, providing super low temperatures and low fan noise. You also find an extra two HDMI ports and adjustable RGB lighting on the card.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 20, 2016)

Seems like a common trend for these Pascal cards, power consumption increase is just too much compared to reference cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 20, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Seems like a common trend for these Pascal cards, power consumption increase is just too much compared to reference cards.


I don't think it makes much of a difference for every day use, look how much better than AMD it still is.


----------



## 64K (Oct 20, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Seems like a common trend for these Pascal cards, power consumption increase is just too much compared to reference cards.



It depends on what you're using the card for and how expensive electricity is where you live as to whether it makes much of a difference for the performance increase. For me it's insignificant. I game about 15 hours a week on average and that extra 35 watts at typical gaming and paying 10 cents per kWh comes to an extra 23 cents a month on my electricity bill. If someone were running it for folding 24/7 then it would amount to an extra $2.58 a month on the electricity bill.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 20, 2016)

It just beat the 1080 when overclocked there...and that is impressive I must say


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2016)

The vram of this card clocks up to what mine can reach.
Just the GPU core of mine won't do more than 2050..

Oh well, I'm just playing at 1080p, still getting my 60fps in every game out there....


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 20, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I don't think it makes much of a difference for every day use, look how much better than AMD it still is.


Well..yeah it is. I don't think it's that much of a surprise.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The vram of this card clocks up to what mine can reach.
> Just the GPU core of mine won't do more than 2050..
> 
> Oh well, I'm just playing at 1080p, still getting my 60fps in every game out there....


well at last it does not clock a lot higher than mine (a few XXmhz )
and MSRP is again ... i be damned to be Swiss again ... 460$ is actually cheaper than my 1070 Armor although the price of that G1 Extreme, where i am, will be closer to 500chf/504.09$ i can bet on it...

and yes ... 472.50chf ... that's indeed closer to 500chf/$ (oohhh currency exchange rate is at 1chf=1.01$ ) but it's still close to 460


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice card, compared to previous gen 980Ti and Fury X which were $650 it's clear why the GTX 1070 is so popular.

It also helps the competition only have a less efficient GM204 to peddle as something "new".


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 21, 2016)

64K said:


> It depends on what you're using the card for and how expensive electricity is where you live as to whether it makes much of a difference for the performance increase. For me it's insignificant. I game about 15 hours a week on average and that extra 35 watts at typical gaming and paying 10 cents per kWh comes to an extra 23 cents a month on my electricity bill. If someone were running it for folding 24/7 then it would amount to an extra $2.58 a month on the electricity bill.


Rates of electricity/unit are the similar here in India as well. My PCs which houses nVidia card are used for neural network training and are running almost 24/7 for last 3 months at this point. Hence the concern over the energy usage. If I am choosing the GPU for gaming I just overlook the power consumption at load rather check for the performance of games  I play and at the resolution of my monitor.


----------



## Hiryougan (Oct 21, 2016)

Damn, this cooling is actually really damn impressive. It's only slightly louder than MSI/Palit but has a really big difference in temps. I wonder what would the temps be if you set the fan curve to match the noise of MSI Gaming card.


----------



## AlphaGTX (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi I am interested by this compares !!!

Just look at this benchmark from Gtx 980 ti Amp Ext in GTA V





And this new benchmark from MSI gtx 1070 GX




And look at this one too from Gigabyte gtx 1070 G Ext




So something isn't right
Just look at gtx 980 ti for example
 I don't know .  several values for frame rate !!!! Look's weird !!!!
All those benchmark run at 1080p and same setting.
So if used scenes are different for Benchmarking better be mentioned in benchmarks.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2016)

AlphaGTX said:


> So if used scenes are different for Benchmarking better be mentioned in benchmarks.








You can compare the number in the header of the table (Rev. 44 in the screenshot)


----------



## AlphaGTX (Nov 10, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> You can compare the number in the header of the table (Rev. 44 in the screenshot)



Oh Thank you for fast response. I did not mention this before.
Maybe font size isn't big enough.
But any way   always .


----------



## RichF (Nov 12, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> look how much better than AMD it still is.


That's apples and oranges.

apples = how much the third-party cards' performance-per-watt decreases over reference
oranges = how a totally different process node from a totally different foundry behaves


----------

